# صلاة للرب يسوع والقديسة العذراء مريم في وقت الضيق



## حياة بالمسيح (30 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## اليعازر (30 أكتوبر 2015)

آمين.
.


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2015)

امين يارب
صلوات رائعه .. ربنا يفرح قلبكِ​


----------

